# Which size would suit me best?



## Ivan (10 Aug 2013)

Hello again,

I'm sorry for opening a new thread for this. I am going to buy my new bike next week and just want to make sure I am ordering the correct frame size. Since I am a newbie, I don't quite understand these things, I've seen people say "you need to have this much inches between you and the frame when you are standing up over the bike" but this probably wouldn't apply to all frame shapes... Anyway, I like the Carrera Vulcan, and they only have the 18" in my local store, however I think I may need the 20". And since they don't have them on display, they're not even in the same store, I probably can't try them to see the difference.
I am 6 feet tall, should I go for the 20" frame? Let me know If I need to take other measurements.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

Where are you ordering it from ?


----------



## Ivan (10 Aug 2013)

Halfords, I believe that's the only place for Carrera bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2013)

I would suggest the 20" for someone of your height.


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2013)

Join British Cycling,, you can get 10% off - ride membership costs £21 for first year with TFL13 code and you get lots of other benefits too

There's always quidco too


----------



## Ivan (10 Aug 2013)

I found a 10% voucher online, says it expires in 4 days. Check if out: http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/halfords
I tried it on the website and it worked.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where are you ordering it from ?


 
Carrera are a Halfords brand.  [EDIT] beaten to it, must type faster, or type one line replies 

Ask them to size you up and order the size you think you need. Then if it's not right you're not obliged to buy it.

You really do need to try it first to make sure it's correct, and there is no reason that should be a problem with a national chain like Halfords.

Be advised though, Halfords are generally very poorly regarded in all expects of knowledge, customer care and service, (there are apparently exceptions to this, but not in my local stores!). If you're not getting anywhere with one store, and you really do want the Carrera, then simply go to another one, there's plenty of 'em.

Better still, (but you won't get the Carrera), go to your LBS and see what they have. That way you'll be speaking, (usually at least), to the owner, who will generally be very knowledgeable and accommodating. You will also start to develop a relationship that can repay you when it comes time to have your bike fettled, unless of course you can do it all yourself.


----------



## Boon 51 (10 Aug 2013)

Do have a good look round before parting with your cash.. see whats in the local bike shops too.


----------



## Ivan (10 Aug 2013)

I've been looking around different websites and stores to see what they have in stock, and for what I can afford, the Vulcan is the one that.. I don't know, I saw it and suddenly I didn't want to look at others. Weird feeling. And it's got good reviews all around... I admit, I don't understand all the specifications, so even if I see two bikes int he same price range, I don't know what advantages/disadvantages each one would have. I was looking B'Twin Rockrider 5.3, but in only comes in white. That puts me off for some reason. And the Vulcan looks awesome 

Can anybody recommend good cycling glasses/goggles. I am using a pair of clear ones without interchangeable lenses, and I get a lot of sweat on the inside, so I'm having to stop and clean them every couple of minutes...


----------



## Boon 51 (10 Aug 2013)

Ivan said:


> I've been looking around different websites and stores to see what they have in stock, and for what I can afford, the Vulcan is the one that.. I don't know, I saw it and suddenly I didn't want to look at others. Weird feeling. And it's got good reviews all around... I admit, I don't understand all the specifications, so even if I see two bikes int he same price range, I don't know what advantages/disadvantages each one would have. I was looking B'Twin Rockrider 5.3, but in only comes in white. That puts me off for some reason. And the Vulcan looks awesome
> 
> Can anybody recommend good cycling glasses/goggles. I am using a pair of clear ones without interchangeable lenses, and I get a lot of sweat on the inside, so I'm having to stop and clean them every couple of minutes...


 
I got a pair of B'Win glasses which cost me about €8 from Decathlon and they seem good value.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2013)

@Ivan if its any help i always have a few bike you are more than welcome to come and throw a leg over to check for size etc etc if Wellingborough is close to you ?


----------



## Tyke (11 Aug 2013)

I have a Carrera Kraken and am 5-10 I thought I would need a 20 after looking at some online sites but Halfords size chart said 18 the guy in shop set me up on both but I felt the 20 was way to big and went with the 18 as advised.
After six months of riding it, it feels great but if it was bigger there would be no room for me to move on it.
At 6.00 you probably want the 20 but try both. If you get the poor Halfords staff most on hear get then look for others. Some are as good and some times better than LBS just don`t expect it on a weekend go on an evening when it`s quiet.


----------



## Ivan (11 Aug 2013)

I found this website http://www.ebicycles.com/article/bicycle-frame-size-charts.html
Measured my inside leg, looked at the chart, and the calculator as well. On the chart i fall in the 19" frame, just before 20". And the calculator suggested between 19 and 20.5. So i'm going with 20"
Thanks for your replies, everyone!


----------

